# New Rig Day



## andyjanson (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey guys, just completed my new bass rig - wanted something lightweight that would cut down my set up time at gigs, and it delivers on both counts.

We've got a Line 6 Relay G55 wireless with the optional rack mount kit going into a Korg pitchblack tuner, into a darkglass B7K then into a Gallien Krueger MB500 head. The pedals are secured to a sliding rack shelf with Dual Lock and I also have a power strip secured down at the back of the shelf, so there's just one plug to power everything.

Done one gig with it so far and it was awesome - took seconds to set up without any cabling or plugging in to do, sounded great and altogether weighed less than my old head alone. It's removed a huge amount of the stress from gigging for me and I was able to just go onstage and enjoy myself.

Apologies for the horrible picture


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 27, 2015)

Very nice! 

Agree it's amazing how easy setting up a rack rig at a gig can be, especially when you have wireless built in. Basically just plug in to the wall and turn it on - all the pain in the ass cabling is done within the rack ahead of time in a good setup. I love mine. It's getting pretty complex, but still very easy at the gig to setup and use - just plug into wall, plug in speakers and foot controller, turn on, then proceed to 

Happy new rig day!


----------



## iron blast (May 3, 2015)

Looks awesome man


----------



## Adrian Magler (May 8, 2015)

looks great and makes playing live a lot easier


----------



## Sepultorture (May 8, 2015)

i have a GK MB800 and have been looking into getting the darkglas for some OD front end boost goodness

tried out the ampeg SCR-DI, and while it was better than pretty much every bass OD i've tried it still left me wanting something more aggressive yet well defined for bass

how does this pedal sound with the GK?


----------



## andyjanson (May 8, 2015)

Sepultorture said:


> i have a GK MB800 and have been looking into getting the darkglas for some OD front end boost goodness
> 
> tried out the ampeg SCR-DI, and while it was better than pretty much every bass OD i've tried it still left me wanting something more aggressive yet well defined for bass
> 
> how does this pedal sound with the GK?



It sounds great man! I run the gain a little under maxed out with the blend at around half and the grind of the pedal matched with the clean punch of the gk floats my boat very satisfactorily. I can only imagine the extra oomph of the 800 would emphasise that. It's a very modern, aggressive sound.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 8, 2015)

andyjanson said:


> It sounds great man! I run the gain a little under maxed out with the blend at around half and the grind of the pedal matched with the clean punch of the gk floats my boat very satisfactorily. I can only imagine the extra oomph of the 800 would emphasise that. It's a very modern, aggressive sound.



exactly what i wanted to hear


----------



## boobstastegreat (May 18, 2015)

What cab are you running with the GK? Good results?

I have been wanting a light weight rig for awhile...


----------



## hairychris (May 20, 2015)

Ooh. What cab are you using?


----------



## andyjanson (May 20, 2015)

boobstastegreat said:


> What cab are you running with the GK? Good results?
> 
> I have been wanting a light weight rig for awhile...





hairychris said:


> Ooh. What cab are you using?


 
I'm using an old Ashdown 4X10 that belongs to our guitarist...I think it's a MAG 410T. Sounds great but it is quite heavy so I'm looking to replace it with a GK NEO or similar at some stage for the rare occasions we take it to gigs


----------



## hairychris (May 20, 2015)

I'm running a Barefaced Compact 1x15 ( Barefaced Bass - Compact ) from an MB800. *Retardedly *loud, I can pick whole rig up with 1 finger.






I replaced a borrowed/co-owned MAG300 + 4x10, probably the same cab that you have! Barefaced build very, um, pristine-sounding cabs and can move a lot of air.


----------



## andyjanson (May 21, 2015)

That looks sick man, might have to check them out - a 12kg cab sounds very appealing indeed


----------



## hairychris (May 21, 2015)

Keep an eye on basschat.co.uk as they come up on there occasionally. Barefaced head man is a regular on that forum too. Going rate for a 1x15 Compact is ~350 quid.

Edit: They cost a bit, true, but not more than any other half-decent cab!

Edit 2: There's a Gen 1 for sale there at the moment although it's a bit on the expensive side. I acquired a Gen 2 (better finish, unsure if same driver). Gen 3 all use completely bespoke 12 inch drivers.


----------

